
Facebook's Edge AI Content Scanning Brings NSA-Style Surveillance - jonbaer
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2019/05/05/facebooks-edge-ai-content-scanning-brings-nsa-style-surveillance-and-censorship-to-the-planet/
======
mimixco
#deletefacebook

